

Show HN: Chrome Extension for the one thing I miss on HN - dalys
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-colors/adailobllebnhioglgkmaioilhlkdden

======
dangrossman
+1. I also recommend Hacked Hacker News [1] for unread comment counts on the
homepage, highlighting unread comments and inline commenting/editing. I also
use Hacker News Collapse [2] to make comment threads collapsible.

1: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacked-hacker-
news...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacked-hacker-
news/hlddllcemddpbekleofllndfidcgbgdp)

2: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-
collap...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-
collapse/bbkfcamiocfccgmcjngdljolljhifdph)

~~~
vhf
My favorite is Hacker News Enhancement Suite [1], for unread comment counts,
voting on front page, highlight unread, inline comment, collapsible thread,
etc.

1: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-
enhanc...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-
enhancement-s/bappiabcodbpphnojdiaddhnilfnjmpm)

~~~
etcet
It has color coded upvote counts too! <http://i.imgur.com/6NQyhPI.png>

I take pull requests at <https://github.com/etcet/HNES> but I only have a few
hours a week to work on it.

------
xSwag
I realise that the extension is released in good faith, but am I the only
person who thinks that this is probably the best way to xss users and gain
upvotes for your stories and "show hn" due to the nature of these extensions
they can bypass same origin policy since they can do anything on news.yc and
hence get the upvote token and send an upvote request. Since the extensions
are updated automatically, we wouldn't even know it happened.

Same could be said about extensions that require access to all websites. If
the extension dev gets compromised you could potentially get compromised

    
    
        Attacker hijacks developer account
                    ↓     
                    ↓
        XSS cookie stealer or some 0-day payloads are dropped
                    ↓
                    ↓
        Your computer/accounts get owned. (paypal,mtgox,hsbc,gmail,yahoo etc)
    
    

Maybe there should be some sort of feature that blacklists websites that no
extension is allowed to access.

------
jakub_g
Why not write a userscript for this kind of thing and publish it on
userscripts.org?

1) It's cross-browser: Firefox (Greasemonkey), Chrome (Tampermonkey), Opera
users can install it

2) Users can easily read the source code before installation to assure it
doesn't do anything malicious

If it changes DOM, but doesn't interact with the browser itself, it should be
a userscript.

A small introductory presentation about userscripts and GM_ API that I've
recently done: [https://speakerdeck.com/jakubg/userscripts-augmenting-and-
au...](https://speakerdeck.com/jakubg/userscripts-augmenting-and-automating-
web-browsing-and-debugging)

------
Udo
For people (like me) who didn't know what this was due to lack of a Chrome
browser - here's the description:

    
    
      Hacker News Colors
    
      Makes Hacker News easier to read by adding a bit of color 
      next to the upvote button besides every story, where the 
      color is based on the number of points.

~~~
unwind
The link showed a screenshot and that description for me (in Firefox), so I
really don't get what you mean about Chrome being needed to find out.

~~~
sigvef
This is what it looks like on an iPad at least
<https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BKaxeNfCQAAp678.jpg>

------
hnha
please don't force people to click your link to find out what the "one thing"
is. mention it right in your title.

~~~
dalys
That's true. I wish I would've come up with a more describing title. Spent a
couple of minutes trying to compress what I wanted to convey in a couple of
words and this was the result.

------
lupa
I have two small quirks with this, aside from them, I like it.

The row spacing is too much now and the vote icon is now offsetting the title
slightly. I feel that this simple idea can be executed without any other
alterations to the interface.

Also, it only works for the front page and I'm a person that likes to check
out the first 2 pages and the discrepancy is getting annoying.

------
mtarnovan
I use this:

<https://github.com/wuzhe/social-hotness>
[https://raw.github.com/wuzhe/social-
hotness/master/screensho...](https://raw.github.com/wuzhe/social-
hotness/master/screenshots/yc_1.png)

------
mappu
This thread happened again, and this time i'm ready - here's my HN extension!

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hnhance/ddidnigndc...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hnhance/ddidnigndcepokcpocecblkfeohcedlg)

Also compatible with greasemonkey for FF users.

All tweaks are optional with a discreet menu: two custom themes, hover user to
view profile, hover parent link to see parent, option to confirm accidental
downvotes, show submissions link in header, link to additional commentary on
other sites

------
cateye
This is really great! Exactly what I missed too.

Without getting in to feature bloat, I would like an indicator for the amount
of comments too.

~~~
dalys
Thanks! I suspect this would be somthing others miss as well. I've thought
about the comments too and I will have to come up with a good simple indicator
for those as well I think. The feature creep begins... :)

------
Achshar
Well If I were you, I would color the points themselves. And follow the
coloring scheme HN already uses (lighter grey for weaker and darker grey for
stronger) If the points become unreadable due to very low score, user can
always double click on it and it will highlight in blue background.

------
jschuur
I'd love to see it incorporate points over time too. You've got the post age
right on the page, you should be able to factor that in.

Although, perhaps 'hot' stories are just the ones towards the top of the page
anyway.

~~~
onli
They are, factored in with the karma of the upvoters, as far as i know. And
that's why I like this addon that much: It gives a feel for the age and the
weight of a submission, when a red story is on the bottom of the page compared
to when a bright yellow story is at the top.

------
intellegacy
Hey HN, slightly off-topic question: is it possible to have a "login to our
website with HN" capability? similar to facebook and twitter connect.

------
onli
Have it now enabled since I saw that submission three days ago. Still like the
effect, thanks for your work.

